# Running a generator and the effect on deer hunting



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Is completely negligible. I was running my Champion 3100w inverter for hours on end so I could watch the election returns and charge my batteries. I had a doe sleeping behind the generator all night, then she would come back and lie down there during the day and she was eating my Belveeta blueberry breakfast biscuits. Last year, we killed a solid 11 point while the generator was running within maybe 50 yards? Crazy!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If it's common to be there and run the generator they will become accustomed to it. Deer are curious by nature.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Very interesting CSI-Tech

A few weeks ago, for 3 days in a row I rode my 4 wheeler to the same field at about the same time (around 4 pm) and saw what appeared to be the same doe. She would be slightly startled when I drove up but then stop and stare at me for 2-3 minutes which is a fairly long time. On the 3rd day I actually shut off my 4 wheeler and stood up. She stared at me for a few seconds after I stood up then ran away.

I havent seen her since so I suspect she is in a bowhunter's freezer.

Funny creatures.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I had a doe come into my garden when I was weeding. I didn't get upset until the bitch started in on my green beans. I hurled a rock and she jumped like a gazelle then hopped back into the field. 5 minutes later she's coming back for more beans and got stoned again.

That deer just would not learn so she ended up in the freezer. Venison, green beans some carrots and corn........


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I had a doe come into my garden when I was weeding. I didn't get upset until the bitch started in on my green beans. I hurled a rock and she jumped like a gazelle then hopped back into the field. 5 minutes later she's coming back for more beans and got stoned again.
> 
> That deer just would not learn so she ended up in the freezer. Venison, green beans some carrots and corn........


She wanted to be added to your meal , and she got her wish .


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We run a generator for our deer camp, we hunt about a mile from camp, so it has no noticeable affect. We've never hunted where we camp.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Deer are just like people, in a way, and have different personality's. Some are very intelligent some are dumb as a rock. Dad would feed them behind the house for entertainment in his retirement years. It gave me a whole different perspective on hunting after watch them up close. Instead of blowing them away at first sight while hunting.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a peculiar hunting ethic in that I only like to shoot big, angry, testosterone filled bruisers. We have landed on lean times in the past and I have taken dry does. My wife will be the first to say that I spend more time sleeping and drinking coffee in that stand than hunting which is probably true. They are never startled by the tractor and just sort of mill around and browse, it just really threw me for a curve when they are actually _drawn_ to camp by the sound of a generator of all things.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Deer are just like people, in a way, and have different personality's. Some are very intelligent some are dumb as a rock. Dad would feed them behind the house for entertainment in his retirement years. It gave me a whole different perspective on hunting after watch them up close. Instead of blowing them away at first sight while hunting.


Of course they do. Most all animals have rich personal lives but humans choose to ignore that so they can abuse or kill them without a second thought. Look how the Chinese treat their "meat dogs", including breeds like St. Bernards, they actually torture them before slaughter to change the flavor of the meat. To the Chinese dogs are stupid animals without any feeling, much the same way hunters in the US often choose to see deer, coyotes, etc...

Here is a neat video of a deer and a dog, the deer was abandoned (really) as a fawn and the dog became a surrogate mother.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

When hunting you should always expect to see deer. They will show up at the most unexpectant times and locations. I am not surprised with the generator not scaring them away. Deer get used to noises and the presence of humans all of the time on farms.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I had a coyote following me around the field as I was mowing with the tractor this summer. Sometimes 30-40 yds. He even just watched when I had to stop to adjust the mower.

I'm not too fond of yotes but was happy that he took at least a dozen mice and one rabbit.


----------

